# Help finding molding



## rpearlberg (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't seem to find this in the right dimensions...I only need about a foot.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

might be easy to build up in 2 piece. simple bull nose on top, looks like a little ogee profile under it. 

It would be close enough to be within the same room unless you're extending an existing piece, in which case I would replace the whole length.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the rabbet on the back side is the only problem then that could easily be fixed with a table saw cutting more of the wood out. If the rabbet is too big a piece of wood can be glued in the rabbet and re-milled. 

Unfortunately molding is not a standard item. If the profile is completely different unless you can find the mill that made that molding you probably are not going to find it. Most of us design and make our own designs in moldings. Usually the cheapest and easiest solution is to remove all of that molding in that room and replace it with molding available in your local lumber company. Another option would be to have a cabinet shop make the tooling to run molding for you. It's expensive though. The tool steel is expensive and takes a lot of time to make a set of knives. I charge a minimum of $200.00 to make a small set of knives. Another option would be to buy a molding cutterhead to fit on a table saw. You can buy blank knives which are used for jointing or rabbeting and grind the design on yourself. It's tedious but if you are patient you could do it. You would just need a metal cutting carborundum blade to put on a grinder to do it.


----------



## rpearlberg (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you. All I'm really trying to do is fill in the space in the picture. I pulled it our a few years ago to replace the sink and I knew I have should kept it, but didn't think about it until it was already gone....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What about maybe installing a decorative corner block on each end to fill the void.


----------



## rpearlberg (Jan 9, 2013)

that actually might be good. I would just have to cut the existing piece to fit this in correctly...


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Id throw a bullnose and a 3/4" board under it (looks like thats whats already there, just need to extend it up to the bullnose). Its such a short piece no one would even notice the difference.


----------



## gatortodd (Jan 25, 2015)

That looks like 289 cap mould you should be able to find it at any contractor lumber yard or maybe even lowes or the depot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Mill up a blank of the overall dimensions about 12" long, make an accurate tracking of the profile and mail it to me. I'll make the moulding and mail it back.

I can make that in about 10 minutes.


----------

